

The Beauty of Roots (2011) - rutenspitz
http://www.math.ucr.edu/home/baez/roots/

======
moyix
It impresses me to no end that Greg Egan, a talented science fiction writer
[1], finds time to contribute to mathematical curiosities like this! I suppose
it keeps him sharp, given that his novels often involve a lot of heavy math.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greg_Egan](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greg_Egan)

~~~
aswanson
+1 for the intro to Egan. Going to look into his work.

~~~
JamesArgo
He's an extraordinary accomplished writer. I recommend his short story
collection, Axiomatic, as a great introduction to his work.

~~~
aswanson
Thanks!

------
Renaud
I often regret not having made more efforts to study Maths when I was younger.

I see the joy of being drawn into these fun explorations and I regret that
these were not used in class to entice kids into wanting to go beyond dry
textbooks that focused on theory and never tied the material being taught with
anything remotely exciting.

------
mkl
Previous discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=980043](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=980043)
about an older version of the page with some different info,
[http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/week285.html](http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/week285.html)

------
based2
[http://www.reddit.com/r/mathpics/comments/gk6e2/the_beauty_o...](http://www.reddit.com/r/mathpics/comments/gk6e2/the_beauty_of_roots/?already_submitted=true)

------
msandford
I can't help but think that the reason some of those holes have serrated edges
is due to the problems representing the actual numbers with floats. I can't
say for sure, it's really just a hunch. The patterns are fascinating either
way.

~~~
arantius
At least the bulk of the article was discussing data explicitly described as
being generated by Mathematica, which is capable of arbitrary precision. It
seems just as likely that this mode was used.

------
agumonkey
Reminds me of www.oftenpaper.net/sierpinski.htm

------
itazula
Seeing something spectacular like this really makes me feel that life is too
short. Beautiful!

------
asaddhamani
For some reason, I read this as "The Beauty of Robots".

